# Hi, TT Newbie Here



## Zipster (Aug 25, 2009)

Just joined the forum because Im looking to buy my first TT.

I have a question tho, when I sat in one at the weekend I was struggling to get the steering wheel in a comfortable position. I could adjust the wheel in and out but it was very close to my legs. As I am quite short I need the seat close in, is there a way the steering wheel tilt can be adjusted ? I read about rake adjustment what is that ?
Any help would be appreciated Thanks


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum 

You should be able to adjust the wheel up and down, as well as in and out... further out it goes higher it gets from your legs...

What model where you looking at?


----------



## Zipster (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for your reply !

It was a 225 BHP Coupe year 2000.

Im only short. 5' 7" and foot the well seemed really deep, so I want to make sure Im able to drive it comfortably.

Are there any other people my height or shorter that has any problems ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. my wife is 5"1 and she drives my tt all the time with no problems. 8)


----------



## Zipster (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone !

Thats good to hear malstt.


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Hate to say it, but I'm only 5'7" - 5'8" at a push, and find the TT perfectly comfortable, in fact is probably an issue if your tall to fit and be comfortable.

The wheel wil tilt and pull in and out, just need to work it a little, may be stiff.

Had a Track day with VW last year, and instructor was sat on the wheel almost, so asked why he did this - 'for safety' he said.

When you sit behind the wheel, make sure when your foot is hard down on the brakes your knee is bent. cos if you have a shunt, and have a straight leg, shockwaves can go up your leg, and shatter pelvis or back.... I've never sat far from the wheel again - obviously not sitting on the wheel, but arms are nicely bent for leverage, and knee is bent at full braking.


----------



## Zipster (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Hip!


----------



## Zipster (Aug 25, 2009)

So when you pull down the lever under the steering wheel to adjust it, the steering wheel will go in and out and up and down ?

I know I might sound stupid but I want to know how to do it when Im test driving TT's


----------

